# Zanussi expierience



## Von blewitt (May 7, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with Zanussi equipment in a pro kitchen, I have the opportunity to purchase a very lightly used setup than includes a range/oven, plancha, benches, fridges etc for a super good price, I don't need it at the moment, but it seems like too good of a deal to pass up.

I've mainly worked in kitchens with Goldstein equipment, looking to hear any feedback you guys may have.

Thanks in advance


----------



## chefcomesback (May 7, 2015)

He have an older zanussi in our function kitchen , older ones seem to be no frill good machines , the stove is bit flimsy though , not as tough feeling like the Goldstein


----------



## scotchef38 (May 8, 2015)

Used to have 800mm 4 burners and target tops at work,they lasted a long time,15 yrs +.Dont know if the new ones have the same build quality though.


----------



## CutFingers (May 10, 2015)

If it's too good to be true it probably is...and why inherit the mess? I mean perhaps this equipment is great and a fantastic deal...but if you don't need it let somebody pursuing the culinary dream go forward and take it.


----------



## Dusty (May 12, 2015)

I have used a Zanussi pasta cooker and stovetops for a couple of years a couple of years ago. Pasta cooker was awesome stoves were fine - although they didn't throw out a brutal amount of heat. We only used those ovens for slow braises (had a combi for service), so I cant really comment on them.


----------



## chefcomesback (May 12, 2015)

Dusty said:


> I have used a Zanussi pasta cooker and stovetops for a couple of years a couple of years ago. Pasta cooker was awesome stoves were fine - although they didn't throw out a brutal amount of heat. We only used those ovens for slow braises (had a combi for service), so I cant really comment on them.



Our stoves were weak as well , we always joked around saying If we lid our fart it would boil the pot of potatoes faster than that  I thought it was our gas set up


----------



## Von blewitt (May 12, 2015)

I looked at the set up yesterday, it looks like it's barely used, the burners did look a little weak. It's a 4 burner stove with static oven, salamander, chargrill, plancha, benching & upright fridge on factory LPG (we don't have town gas) all for 10k. Seems like a good deal but I don't know where I'll store it or for how long. Decisions descisions.


----------



## scotchef38 (May 12, 2015)

I would be sussing out current availability of spares as they could become expensive anchors if anything breaks.


----------



## the_apprentice (Jul 21, 2015)

Probably a bit late on the scene here but when I worked in a place with zanussi my experience was they were solidly built but frustratingly slow.


----------

